# Thoughts on new trinity C27



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Anyone been using the new C27 in buggy and truck racing?

Stepping up from monster stock to C27's in my buggy and truck and want to know what you guys think and what you gear it. I heard 1-2 teeth higher than a monster.

Running them in a BK2 and MF2.

I have ran it my buggy and to me seems to be smoother but not as much punch but the gearing may have a little to do with that.

Give me your input.

See ya later,

mike


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Hard to believe no one has any input.

mike


----------



## bigcheese (May 25, 2005)

Hey Mike, I bought two & ran one in truck at Medina. To be honest, it was fast but I think a monster is a monster. They are great motors, but dyno the same, just a new shiney color & hype. I mean whats different? Some mystery magnet technic? same turn, same wire gauge, can, arm, brush. Flavor of the month. Just my .02

Rick


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Rick - I agree with you.

I ran one in my buggy and my truck and all I can say right now is that the monster has more punch on the C27 but I was geared a little high.

I am going to gear down to what I ran with a monster and see how it acts.

I think it is just something like you said - flavor of the month. Until I can tap into the "power difference" between the two I will test but depend on my monster when I need it.

See ya later,

mike


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

I think you are incorrect on your gearing. The CO27, not the C27, is the new motor, and it requires major gearing changes compared to a monster stock. Haven't run one yet in my offroad stuff, but in a sedan, it requires 4-5 teeth UP on the pinion. It's also better if you change brushes, but the CO27 is several steps above what the Monster Stock is...just my opinion.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Yeah - I meant the CO27 - same thing to me.

I will have to experiment some. Never ran them on on-road so I can see you point on the gearing.

Will try this weekend if the weather were I am lets up!

mike


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

In oval they are working well, especially on the short bull ring flat tracks. 
Roll them out 2 teeth higher than a Monster for starters.

Being that this motor is more torque based it will be more forgiving to gear than the high RPM Epic Roar Stock. Each motor has their benefits. The Monster is still a solid all around performer. Great mix of RPM, Torque and Power.

What I have found is the The Co27 on the Robi dyno has the same power as a good Monster, about 8 more pts of max torque and about 1000-1500 less RPM at the 30T step rpm. 

So its really a matter of what you like to see in a motor. On some oval tracks RPM and a free car is king so I will take the Epic roar Stock. 
If I travel to a track for the first time I will run a Monster. Just know em better and how to gear them.

The Co27 seems to run cooler, which it was designed to do, also it was designed for applications where you are on and off the throttle. The extra green material in-between the stacks/hysol keeps the motor rev'ed up and doesnt have as much breaking effect while off the throttle. Should work excellent in Touring car and offroad situations


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I'll add my most recent experience. I raced 6-cell stock Indycar at the Indianapolis Velodrome (www.pdxracing.net) over the weekend which is a 1000 ft. runline. I had an Epic and a CO27 motor. I ran a heat with each motor. I ran similar lap times with each motor, but had to go up 13 teeth more with the C027. Both motors came off cool after the end of the 4 minute run at an average speed of 54mph. I've raced other people that have run similar speeds using Monsters, P2K2s, and Green Machine's. They were geared differently but were able to go fast.

The trick that I've learned with the help of other racers is to learn what a specific type of motor's characteristics are(such as P2K2, CO27, Epic, etc) and gear to take advantage of them. Of course the car must be working correctly especially in oval. However, if you can find a good starting ratio for the car's transmission you should be in the ballpark +/- 1 or 2 teeth.

Another thing to keep in mind is if you ask the fast guy what motor/gear he is running he may be able to tune a motor better than you can. I've learned the hard way that just running the same motor/gear doesn't always get the same results which can equal some frustration or even cooked comms. His car may also get through the corners freer or he may be able to drive a looser car, which may mean that he can run a ratio that you cannot. Bottom line is listen to the fast guys, but always keep in mind that you may have to adjust to your own driving style.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

I noticed this weekend when I bumped up a few teeth in the buggy I had more get up and go and a little quicker.

Just have to experiment to see what and where I can go wit them.

mc


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Very good point IndyRC racer.

I see that happen all the time at oval races. So and so will be TQ rolled out at a 2.85
Well that person might have that freak motor that has 2000 rpm more than the average motor so they might be rolled out 2-3 teeth lower than where you need to be.

If the TQ guy's car is working well he might be pulling a touch higher rollout. so you try rolling there and you burnup your motor if your car is not as free.

But I agree each motor is different and not only is each motor different by type (roar stock, monster, co27 etc) but each motor can be different of the same type. For instance last summer my goal was to work with 2 new Epic Roar Stocks. It was really my first time running them on asphalt. So I wanted to learn them. On hot race days I found they liked green springs to help my car finish stronger the last minute of the race.

Also both motors were really similar on the dyno. the same RPM, torque and power. well I should say all within reason like 200 rpm difference. No matter what the one motor always needed a tooth higher than the other one to run the same lap times on the track. So my advice is when working with motors, keep it simple, pick 2 or 3 and go with them. The motors I ran all summer were not that great on the robi dyno like 118-120 watts (which normally I dont race anything under 125 watts) but I really got the car good and the motors were plenty to win our big annual race running the fastest time of the year in the main at our track.


----------



## Raceman (Mar 13, 2003)

In other works the CO27 would be like the following step after P2k and GreenMachine3. On a very short oval with not too much RPM needed it would make a very good handout motor?!

Stephane Courchesne


----------

